# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Te flasim rreth  femijeve me ADHD.

## mia@

Ajo qe te ben pershtypje ne shkollat Shqiptare eshte mungesa e diagnostifikimit te femijeve kur tek ata  vihet re  nje anomali ne te nxene, nje c'rregullim ne sjellje, perqendrim qe e ben te pamundur mesuesin te vazhdoje mesimin ne menyre normale. Ne Shqiperi nuk kam vene re qe nx te diagnostifikoheshin me ADD dhe ADHD, edhe pse ka shume te tille. Ata thjesht hynin tek nx e levizur, te paperqendruar, dhe ishte detyra e mesuesit ta bindte ate femije te perqendrohej ne mesim, punonte individualisht edhe pse mund te kishte dhe 30 apo me shume nx te tjere ne klase. Aq me keq po te kishte me shume se nje nx me ADHD, ose ADD. 
C'eshte me sakte ADHD?
'' Attention Deficit  Hiperactiv Disorder'' eshte nje concept qe i referohet femijeve sjellja e te cileve eshte impulsive, hiperactive jo e zakonshme per moshen e tyre
dhe demton ne menyre sinjifikante suksesin social-emocional te tyre.
Keta femije e kane shume te veshtire te perqendrohen per nje kohe te gjate ne nje vend, apo ne mesim. 
Diagnostifikim i ketyre femijeve fillon zakonisht ne moshen shkollore.
Ne vazhdim do te sjell me teper informacion rreth  cfare eshte ADHD,  dhe si ti trajtojme dhe te punojme me keta femije. Kush te kete deshire mund sjell informacion dhe nga pervoja qe ka pat ne lidhje me keta femije.

----------


## Endless

Une jam gjithe ky gomar plak dhe me duket se ne raste te caktuara vuaj nga kjo ADHD-ja. 

Ne pritje te me shume infoje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Une jam gjithe ky gomar plak dhe me duket se ne raste te caktuara vuaj nga kjo ADHD-ja. 
> 
> Ne pritje te me shume infoje.


Cik e veshtire te te ndryshojme ty tani, por jo e pamundur. Kush e di sa i ke torturuar mesueset ne shkolle. :ngerdheshje: 
Zakonisht kjo disorder largohet me rritjen ne moshe, por dhe me trajnimin e duhur. Njerez te tille ka plot ne shoqerine tone, i ndeshim dhe ne pune. E kane te veshtire te perqendrohen ne pune. Nuk jane te mireorganizuar. E humbasin toruan kollaj. Jane si te hallakatur. Ti i ke keto shenja Endless?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Cik e veshtire te te ndryshojme ty tani, por jo e pamundur. Kush e di sa i ke torturuar mesueset ne shkolle.:
> Zakonisht kjo disorder largohet me rritjen ne moshe, por dhe me trajnimin e duhur. Njerez te tille ka plot ne shoqerine tone, i ndeshim dhe ne pune. E kane te veshtire te perqendrohen ne pune. Nuk jane te mireorganizuar. E humbasin toruan kollaj. Jane si te hallakatur. Ti i ke keto shenja Endless? :


Nga klase 1 deri ne te 4 kam qene djale i mbare. Pastaj na klase 5 fillova te shthuresha pak e na pak. Por kulmin e mosperqendrimit e arrita ne klase te 7, kur na erdhi nje zysh e re me numrin e gjoksit 4 ne shkolle. Qe aty e pesova traumen e mosperqendrimit. Ne vend ta kisha mendjen te derrase zeze, e kisha te gjoksi zyshes. Dhe tani e kam kete problem, kur kam perballe ndonje femer me gjoksin e bukur, se kam mendje fare se ca eshte duke derdellit ajo.  :i ngrysur:  Si thua Doktoreshe Dea, kam ndonje shprese per tu sheruar nga kjo semundje?  :i hutuar:

----------


## mia@

> Nga klase 1 deri ne te 4 kam qene djale i mbare. Pastaj na klase 5 fillova te shthuresha pak e na pak. Por kulmin e mosperqendrimit e arrita ne klase te 7, kur na erdhi nje zysh e re me numrin e gjoksit 4 ne shkolle. Qe aty e pesova traumen e mosperqendrimit. Ne vend ta kisha mendjen te derrase zeze, e kisha te gjoksi zyshes. Dhe tani e kam kete problem, kur kam perballe ndonje femer me gjoksin e bukur, se kam mendje fare se ca eshte duke derdellit ajo.Si thua Doktoreshe Dea, kam ndonje shprese per tu sheruar nga kjo semundje?


Me keto simptoma qe jep ti lol, nuk vuan nga ADHD por nga dicka me serioze, por shyqyr Zotit i gjendet ilaci. Gjej ndonje te dashur, ose me mire martohu. Nje me nje e ke kete lol.   :ngerdheshje: 
P.s Po pres rezultatin. :perqeshje:

----------


## Endless

> Me keto simptoma qe jep ti lol, nuk vuan nga ADHD por nga dicka me serioze, por shyqyr Zotit i gjendet ilaci. Gjej ndonje te dashur, ose me mire martohu. Nje me nje e ke kete lol.  
> P.s Po pres rezultatin.


Edhe kur kam pas te dashura po i njejti problem qendronte.  :i ngrysur: 

p.s S'na dole gje dhe ti si Doktoreshe!Une thashe se do me merrje neper seanca tet a tet dhe do me perballje me ndonje bluze gjysem te hapur(ose pa bluze fare), per te pare reagimin tim nga seanca ne seance. Po nejse...

----------


## mia@

Qe nje femije te diagnostifikohet me ADHD duhet te paraqesi disa nga simptomat jo vetem ne nje lloj  ambjenti, por disa si; shkolle, shtepi, ambjente publike.
Nje femije me ADHD mund te kete disa ose te gjitha simptomat e meposhtme:
-Veshtiresi ne perqendrim ne detaje. Jane me te  pakujdesshem  dhe te gabueshem ne aktivitete.
-Shperqendrohen mjaf kollaj dhe nga zhurmat me te vogla qe femijet e tjere i injorojne.  E kane te veshtire ta kryejne nje veprimtari deri ne fund pa nderprerje.
-Kane veshtiresi ne perfundimin e aktiviteteve, detyrave qe kerkojne perqendrim.
-Kalojne nga nje vemprimtari ne tjetren pa i mbaruar plotesisht.
-Nuk jane te mireorganizuar. 
-Jane shume te levizur. Jane gjithmone ne levizje. Eshte e pamundur ti mbash ne nje vend per nje kohe te gjate.
Nuk presin dot per radhen e tyre. Nderhyjne vend e pa vend.
-Gjithmone ankohen se dikush tjeter i shqeteson, apo i terheq vemendjen.

----------


## mia@

> Edhe kur kam pas te dashura po i njejti problem qendronte. 
> 
> p.s S'na dole gje dhe ti si Doktoreshe!Une thashe se do me merrje neper seanca tet a tet dhe do me perballje me ndonje bluze gjysem te hapur(ose pa bluze fare), per te pare reagimin tim nga seanca ne seance. Po nejse...


Te thashe pra qe nuk ke ADHD. Duhet te drejtohesh diku tjeter per problemin tend. Nuk e mbuloj ate fushe.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Per te diagnostifikuar femijet me ADHD pediatri mbledh informacion nga prinderit, shkolla, dhe persona te tjere qe kujdesen per keta femije. Keto informacione i krahasojne me femijet e tjere te kesaj moshe, dhe vihen re ndryshimet. Keta vezhgohen per nje perudhe deri ne 6 mujore. Merren parasysh dhe faktore te tjere psikologjik apo shendetesor qe mund te ndikojne si;
-Nje ndryshim ne familje si divorce, martese, vdekje, largim.
-Probleme me gjendrat tiroide.
-Depresion
-Probleme me gjumin.
-Nervozizem.
Helmimet.
Trajtimi i ketyre femijeve behet ne nje plan shumedisiplinesh qe perfshin:
- Edukimin e prindit dhe femijes rreth diagnostifikimit.
-Trajtimi me ilace.
-puna e mesuesit.
Mjekimi perfshin stimulues, jostimulues, dhe antidepresive.

----------


## Izadora

> Trajtimi i ketyre femijeve behet ne nje plan shumedisiplinesh qe perfshin:
> - Edukimin e prindit dhe femijes rreth diagnostifikimit.
> -Trajtimi me ilace.
> -puna e mesuesit.
> Mjekimi perfshin stimulues, jostimulues, dhe antidepresive.



Per mjeksin ne jemi vetem bisnes. 
Jam kundra ilaceve,ekziston menyra e terapis,psikolog se aty e ka burimin semundja .

----------


## padrilla

me kalimin e kohes sherohet, kush ka adhd ti fusi noj got raki se qetsohet.

----------


## Izadora

Femijve nuk i jepet raki , por ilacet ate efekt bejne .

----------


## mia@

> Per mjeksin ne jemi vetem bisnes. 
> Jam kundra ilaceve,ekziston menyra e terapis,psikolog se aty e ka burimin semundja .


Edhe une Izadora jam kundra ilaceve, dhe me shume per terapite. Ato vetem i drogojne femijet, i bejne te varur ndaj tyre.

----------


## mia@

*Si stimulues* sherbejne metylphenidate- Metadate, Ritalin, Concerta, ose - amphetamines duke perfshire Dexedrine, Dextrostat , Adderall, Vyvanse.
*Si jo stimulues* Jane Strattera, Intuniv.
*Si antidepressant* Wellbutrin
Tricylic antidepressant qe jane vertet ndihmues ne trajtimin e ADHD edhe pse kane ca efekte anesore si tharje goje, kapsllek, probleme urinare.
Te tille jane: Pamelor, Aventyl, Trofanil, Norpramin,  Pertofrane. 
*Keto ilace qe perdoren per trajtimin e ADHD kane pervec efekteve pozitive, dhe disa efekte anesore te pakendshme*.
Stimuluesit shkaktojne probleme me gjumin, terheqje sociale, rrenie ne peshe, humbje oreksi, dhimbje koke, stomaku, akne.
Jostimuluesit japin probleme me gjumin, dhimbje koke, stomaku, keputje, etj.
Antidepressantet shkaktojne ndryshim te te rrahurave te zemres, marrje mendsh, dhimje koke, tharrje te gojes.
Ne raste te rralla perdorimi i ketyre ilaceve mund te shkaktoje probleme serioze me shendetin. Probleme me zemren, apo te shkaktoje vdekje te femijes.
Perdorimi i ketyre ilaceve behet nen  kontrollin e kujdesshem te mjekut, asnjehere pa keshillen e tij,  i cili ben ndryshime ne ilace, apo doze kur e sheh te arsyeshme.

----------


## mia@

*Sa funksionale eshte  terapia e sjelljes te femijet me ADHD?*
Disa loje te terapise mund te mos kene shume efekte ne ADHD, por ka dhe qe jane efektive ne kombinim ose jo me ilacet.
Me terapine e menaxhimit te sjelljes merret  psikologu, punonjesi social, i cili punon me te dy;prindin dhe mesuesin duke u mesuar se  si ta stimulojne sjelljen e duhur, dhe injorojne ca sjellje te pakendshme. Ta shikojne sjelljen si pjese e ADHD, dhe jo si nje sjellje neg. Percaktojne programe te caktuara ne pershtatje me sjelljen e femijes, dhe si te menaxhojne keto sjellje. 
*Elemente te kesaj terapie jane:*
*Vendosja e synimeve* qe kerkohen te arrihen nga nx p.sh perfunimi i detyrave te klases, qendrimi ne nje vend per me shume se nje ore, etj 
*Shperblimet, apo pasojat*  
Eshte shume e rendesishme qe te stimulohet nje sjellje e mire. Nese femija ka paraqitur nje perqendrim te kenaqshem mund ta shperblesh me dicka kete sjellje te tij si p.sh mund ti japesh nje laps, sticker, te luaj per nje fare kohe ne  comp. 
Nese femija nuk sillet mire, dhe nuk paraqet permiresim atehere perdoret humbja e nje privilegji te caktuar. Femija duhet ta kuptoje se sjelljet neg. kane efekte neg. tek ai. Mund te humbasi nje privilegj te caktuar si p.sh
Nuk merr pjese ne nje aktivitet me klasen, nuk i jepen stickers, etj.
*Nje terapi afat gjate*
Eshte e rendesishme qe kjo terapi te vazhdoje per aq kohe qe femija te pershtatet me keto ndryshime e ti behen pjese e rutines se tij te perditshme. 
Keta femije i pelqejne shume veprimtarite rutine, dhe e kane te veshtire te pershtaten kollaj me ndryshimet. Nje ndryshim ne rutine duhet te behet shume ngadale shkalle- shkalle dhe per nje periudhe disa diteshe. Femija duhet te njoftohet qe me pare per kete ndryshim, qe te kete sa me pak ndikim neg.  te femija dhe ti krijoje mundesi femijes te pershtatet ne te..

----------


## INFINITY©

Dea, edhe pse do shkruaj me zgjeruar me vone ne kete teme, doja qe te theksoja dicka qe zakonisht keta femije jane shume inteligjent dhe zakonisht kane nota te larta ne shkolle.

----------


## mia@

> Dea, edhe pse do shkruaj me zgjeruar me vone ne kete teme, doja qe te theksoja dicka qe zakonisht keta femije jane shume inteligjent dhe zakonisht kane nota te larta ne shkolle.


Eshte e vertet, qe ADHD nuk ka te beje me inteligjencen. Keta femije kane nje zhvillim normal si bashkemoshataret e tjere, dhe ne disa raste me te larte. Vetem se femijet me  ADHD duke patur parasysh qe kane mangesira ne  perqendrimin, vemendjen  ne mesim, mund te sjell te disa femije te ngelen prapa ne mesime, dhe mund te kene rezultate te ulta. Prandaj duhet punuar shume me keta femije . Te permisojme me shume perqendrimin e tyre ne procesin mesimor.
Kam punuar vet me disa femije te tille. E vetmja gje qe e dallonte nga femijet e tjere ishte perqendrimi ne nje veprimtari, apo ne nje vend per nje kohe te gjate. Shume e veshtire ti mbaje te perqendruar gjate gjithe kohes qe ishin dukebere nje veprimtari, ose shpejtonin ta mbarronin sa me shpejt, duke bere qe puna e tyre te mos ishte shume  cilesore. Megjithate te femije te ndryshem shkalla e perqendrimit eshte e ndryshme.

----------


## drague

per inteligjencen e tyre jam dakort,por jo per nota te larta.

keto femij jane superaktiv.

terapija me e mire ..dru alla shqiptarçe.

ps.me thoni pse behen keta femije te papermbajtshem???prindi??

----------


## mia@

> per inteligjencen e tyre jam dakort,por jo per nota te larta.
> 
> keto femij jane superaktiv.
> 
> terapija me e mire ..dru alla shqiptarçe.
> 
> ps.me thoni pse behen keta femije te papermbajtshem???prindi??


Eshte dhe e trashegueshme drague. Nese prinderit, apo njeri prej tyre paraqet simptomat e ADHD, edhe femija ka shume mundesi te jete si ata, apo njeri prej tyre. Pastaj ka dhe faktore te tjere qe ndikojne qe i kam paraqitur me lart.

----------


## PINK

Njoh njeren qe ka cunin 10 vjec me ADHD. Pervec ketyre qe pershkrove me lart ti Dea, ajo e con te psikologu dhe se ci japin dhe nje pill per tu perqendruar , dicka e tille. Sjam futur ne detaje, po te njejtat probleme ka dhe ajo. Biles ketu i ndajne keto femije neper shkollat publike neper klasa apostafat per femijet me probleme.

----------

